# 愚かな生き方となりはてれど



## hoshiboshi

今、歌詞を読んで、分かりづらい言葉を見つけました。
歌は、だれかが闇の感の世界に、歌います。　独りで生き残るだと思います。

黒うさPの「ウタウタイ」と言う曲です。


～～
悲しみも憎しみも 
私が受け止めよう 
愚かな生き方となりはてれど

～～


「なりはてれど」とは、どんな意味ですかなぁ？　
なりはてれ　＝　成り果てれ？　「ど」は、どうして文末にありますか？


すこし日本語を話せますから、簡単な日本語か英語で　答えてください。　＾＿＾’
ありがとうございます！


----------



## lrosa

こんにちは

It's best to wait for a native speaker's opinion, but my guess is that なりはてれど may be an abbreviated version of なりはて*るけ*れど*も*, as I have often come across such abbreviations in song lyrics.


----------



## Schokolade

成り果てれど = the verb "成り果てる" + the particle "ど", 「成り果てるけれども」「成り果てても」　

●「成り果てれ」 =  the conjugated form of the verb "成り果てる"
●「ど」 = the (archaic?) conjunctive particle. 「～けれども」「～ても」(although~/even if~)
http://dictionary.goo.ne.jp/leaf/jn2/154703/m0u/ど/


> 「ど」は、どうして文末にありますか？



It's an inversion(倒置). In the normal word order it'd be「愚かな生き方と成り果てれど、悲しみも憎しみも私が受け止めよう」 = 「愚かな生き方になってしまうけれど(orなってしまっても)、(あなたの?)悲しみも憎しみも、私が受け止めましょう。」


----------



## lrosa

So ーど is an archaic form rather than an abbreviation - interesting. Does it now have a literary feel (thus befitting song lyrics)?"


----------



## Flaminius

The archaic ど is chose probably more due to prosodic concerns.  In other words the songwriter had to find a short word to fit the line into the melody.  In fact, the wrong conjugation 成り果てれど is somewhat disturbing for conveying a literary feel.

Then again, correcting it by 成り果つれど or 成り果てたれど does not make it sound better.  Hmmm.


----------



## frequency

Ah~=3　難しいね。成り果てるけれど is more modern usage. Haven't you ever seen ~ + けれど？ I feel like, the writer had to or wanted to use ど, not けれど, because of limitation the melody makes, as lrosa and Flaminius said, or any other reasons. ど is exactly one of the old Japanese words, and 成り果てれど is not wrong grammatically. Moreover, it sounds cooler than 成り果てるけれど.

Then, let's connect 成り果てる and ど. る has to change to れ. なぜだろうね？いろいろと理由はあるんだろうけど、語尾変化をしなくちゃいけないようだよ。 This is very similar to the case of 食べる、食べれば・・ and see this sample:　武士は食わねど高楊枝.

食わない―食わね(ne), 食べる―食べれ(re), 成り果てる―成り果てれ(re)


----------



## Flaminius

frequency said:


> ど is exactly one of the old Japanese words, and 成り果てれど is not wrong grammatically.


I referred to it as the wrong conjugation in terms of the classical grammar.  ど casts the suffixed element into the realis form (已然形).  成り果つ, the lower 2-dan (forgive an in promptu translation) verb, is 成り果つれ in the realis.


----------



## lrosa

Flaminius said:


> 成り果つ, the lower 2-dan (forgive an in promptu translation) verb, is 成り果つれ in the realis.



I'm not sure I understand why the 基本形 is 成り果つ and not 成り果てる. I understand that if we took 成り果てる as the 基本形 (which seems easier and therefore must not be correct ), the 已然形／仮定形 would be 成り果てれ - as in the song. Is 成り果つ the classical form of the modern 成り果てる?


----------



## Flaminius

> Is 成り果つ the classical form of the modern 成り果てる?


Yes! With the classical conjunction ど, the verb is better off with the classical conjugation.


----------



## lrosa

なるほど!  Thanks


----------



## frequency

Flaminius said:


> I referred to it as the wrong conjugation in terms of the classical grammar.


Yes I know. Sorry for my insufficient mention. Old ど differs to this case and must take another different 語尾変化. hoshiboshi, cut my mention of 'ど is one of the Japanese old words' when you read my post. It's a little unnecessary information.


----------



## hoshiboshi

Okay, I understand the meaning of "成り果てるけれども!" The shortened version just threw me off a bit.
It's a bit confusing in songs when artists shorten words or make up their own abbreviations, because you can't look it up in a dictionary. I guess it's just something I have to get used to!
みんなさん、ありがとうございます！


----------



## lrosa

hoshiboshi said:


> It's a bit confusing in songs when artists shorten words or make up their own abbreviations, because you can't look it up in a dictionary.



I definitely sympathise here - the lack of spaces between "words" makes parsing and dictionary hunting in Japanese much harder! In this case, though, I may have been misleading in calling it an abbreviation - rather it is a classical/archaic (but equally complete, grammatically speaking) form.


----------

